
Chrome DevTools in 2016 - aslushnikov
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8u0n4dT-WI
======
aslushnikov
Featuring:

\- new Device Mode

\- SASS first-hand support

\- new Application panel

\- node.js debugging

